# Mini cooper roof or hitch rack?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm probably going to get a R53 or R56 s versions. leaning toward the R53. is a roof rack or hitch better? its sounding like if I want to attach the bike with both wheels on, then the hitch route would be cheaper. also if I go with a hitch I'd might have to get some extender if I wanted the hatch to clear the bike? 99% of the time I'll only be transporting 1 bike, so maybe the hatch door will clear if the bike is on the far end of the rack? I dont think I loose too much gas millage with a roof rack but what about wind noise?

also, using the thule fit guide for the car, the cheapest roof rack is $364 for the squarebar, and $424 for the aeroblade. vs this hitch below which is only $150. thats $200 cheaper, or am I missing something? install of the hitch doesn't look too hard either.

Mini Trailer Hitch (Cooper S) - CURT-11130 | FCP Euro

also, the minidomore hitch here for the "02-06 Mini Cooper S Hardtop" is $265, why is it more than the above hitch?:
Mini Cooper Towing & Hauling | Hidden Trailer Receiver Hitch | MiniDoMore.com

thanks.


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

I had a Thule roofrack on my R53, did not like the idea of the OEM one that drills holes into the roof. I had 3 R56's (yes I kind of like MINI's) and had the much better designed OEM roofrack on all three of those. I just prefer roofracks, left them on all the time, and used forkmounts, carrying the front tires in wheelbags inside. 
If you want to know more about the ins and outs of hitches, I suggest going over to NorthAmericanMotoring.com (NAM) and doing a search, tons of threads about that very subject there.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Not sure how easy it is to get to the hitch pin on the hitches that come out the rear-fog hole... you might want to consider a 1upusa rack -- can just get one bike version and it tightens to the hitch w/o a hitch pin.

I went with a Yakima roof rack on my R53 by piecing it together used. I've had no issues.


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

When carrying just one 26" bike, I put it inside my R53. Front wheel off mounted to a Saris fork trap on a 1x6. I have to put the front passenger seat max forward and the back tire rests on the seat back. There's plenty of room for my ride gear etc.















For 2 bikes I have borrowed a friends Bones rack and mounted it to the hatch so that it still opens after removing the bikes. It worked pretty well but I ended up piecing together a Yak for the roof from CL and eBay. I actually got several complements about how "cool" it looked.









With the 29er I found it was just too tight inside the Mini, but it does fit with the rear wheel between the seats. I have a 4-door Wrangler now so fitting everything inside isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

rx4mtb, what if you lay the 29er on its side with the rear wheel on and seat forward, will it fit? thanks for the info and pics.



J_Westy said:


> Not sure how easy it is to get to the hitch pin on the hitches that come out the rear-fog hole... you might want to consider a 1upusa rack -- can just get one bike version and it tightens to the hitch w/o a hitch pin.
> 
> I went with a Yakima roof rack on my R53 by piecing it together used. I've had no issues.


hm, do you think I'd have to remove the bumper to connect/disconnect the rack if I didn't get the 1upusa? how much was it pieced together? any parts you shouldn't buy used? thanks.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Gabe3 said:


> hm, do you think I'd have to remove the bumper to connect/disconnect the rack if I didn't get the 1upusa?


minidomore's instructions say the following. I'm not sure how easy this is on an "S" with the exhaust right there? Might be a good question for NAM...



minidomore.com said:


> While lying on the ground under the bumper, use one hand to gently pull the plastic bumper away
> from the back of the car and the other hand to insert the pin through the receiver hitch to lock in
> the hitch mounting device. Repeat this step for installing the securing cotter pin on the other side
> of the hitch pin.





Gabe3 said:


> how much was it pieced together? any parts you shouldn't buy used? thanks.


I think I got the Yakima towers, locks, clips and bars for around $75 used off of craigslist.


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

Gabe3 said:


> rx4mtb, what if you lay the 29er on its side with the rear wheel on and seat forward, will it fit? thanks for the info and pics.


I don't think so. If you _could_ cram it in there you wouldn't want to drive around like that.



Gabe3 said:


> hm, do you think I'd have to remove the bumper to connect/disconnect the rack if I didn't get the 1upusa? how much was it pieced together? any parts you shouldn't buy used? thanks.


You might want to get new pads to go under the towers.


----------



## Xwelder (Mar 16, 2011)

MINI cross bars with Rocky Mount fork mount trays. As you can see, this leaves me with a couple of options a hitch mount doesn't.


----------

